# Pulled Pork for open house



## Pioneer51 (Apr 17, 2018)

Hello all i posted on the pork page.lol but i figured i would ask here also
I have been asked to do a open house serving about 250-300 people. PP will not be the only meat they will be serving chicken and meat balls form a local deli. I'm figuring from what i got from the help here i'm going to need at least 100 lbs raw. I have 2 vertical box type smokers so i think i cant get a lot on at a time. The party is on saturday and i could start smoking Friday. Im not sure if i start Friday and wrap them in pans and put them in hot boxes until saturday at 3 when they want to start serving. Or do you think do them the weekend before and freeze or will they stay good in the refrigerator for a week and reheat the next weekend. thanks for the advise


----------



## HalfSmoked (Apr 17, 2018)

You have a time frame here takes a long cooking time to do PP. I usually do 3 PP sandwiches to a LB of finished PP. Storage can be done in the frig if properly cooled before placing in the frig. It should be fine for a week kept at temperature 35 degrees or lower.

Warren


----------



## Pioneer51 (Apr 18, 2018)

Great. How would you suggest i cool it?


----------



## HalfSmoked (Apr 18, 2018)

Cool it in small portions and not a large pan full at one time to make sure its all cooled down all the way through.

Warren


----------



## Pioneer51 (Apr 18, 2018)

Got it thank you.


----------

